# Chris Fehn Personality Type?



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

What personality type do you think Chris Fehn is from Slipknot?

Interview starts at 00:29.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

I think his type is shitty musician just like the other musicians from Slipknot.

I hope his type (and the rest of their type) changes to that of Paul Grey (deceased, hopefully a plane crash or something).


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Socrates said:


> I think his type is shitty musician just like the other musicians from Slipknot.
> 
> I hope his type (and the rest of their type) changes to that of Paul Grey (deceased, hopefully a plane crash or something).


Last time I checked, "shitty musician" wasn't a personality type. Maybe you should actually contribute to the thread next time.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

xReBoRN7 said:


> Last time I checked, "shitty musician" wasn't a personality type. Maybe you should actually contribute to the thread next time.


Shitty musician isn't an _MBTI_ type, but that fits his personality (and the rest of this terrible band) rather well. :wink:

Besides, do you run this forum? Are you a moderator? I know the rules, brother, and there's no rule against this.


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Socrates said:


> Shitty musician isn't an _MBTI_ type, but that fits his personality (and the rest of this terrible band) rather well. :wink:
> 
> Besides, do you run this forum? Are you a moderator? I know the rules, brother, and there's no rule against this.


Sounds like some flawed logic seeing personality has nothing to do with talent and vice-versa.

And no, I don't run this forum. I just have a low tolerance for bullshit and I don't need a bunch of rules or mods to tell me when someone's being an asshole. I posted a simple, non-biased question that had nothing to do with anything other than a single person's MBTI type and not only do you fail to contribute to the entire purpose of this thread, you post opinions, biases and add irrelevant data to the topic(this had nothing to do with the band). You took something very objective and made it subjective.


----------



## Socrates (Feb 1, 2010)

It's pretty fucking hard to tell what type he is without seeing his face. 

Sounds like an ESTJ or ISTJ. He talks about things similar to and in the same tone as my ISTJ friend. He also bears a striking resemblance to an ESTJ friend as well. The thing he says about being on tour (vs being in the studio) leads me to believe ISTJ. With Slipknot you can kind of reverse the structure of things: if someone enjoyed being on tour more often, you could imagine they'd more likely be an E, but he's hiding behind a mask, and I've seen an interview where he claims he gets nervous before shows. 

ISTJ is my guess. It's fucking hard to tell. It would be a lot easier if he weren't so monotonous and boring sounding. ISTJ awkwardness is present. ISTJ speechisms are present. ISTJ. That's my guess. Best guess I've got.

ISTJ > ESTJ > ISFJ. He sounds like an SJ, including ISFJs, but doesn't sound at all like an ESFJ so I'll leave that one out. In my experience, there are marked differences between ISFJ and ESFJ. 

tl;dr: stop listening to IF YOU'RE 555 I'M 666 trendy scene kid music from Hot Topic. 

Here, let me help with your transition to awesome music taste:






 Hope you're happy now, scenekidbro.


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Socrates said:


> It's pretty fucking hard to tell what type he is without seeing his face.
> 
> Sounds like an ESTJ or ISTJ. He talks about things similar to and in the same tone as my ISTJ friend. He also bears a striking resemblance to an ESTJ friend as well. The thing he says about being on tour (vs being in the studio) leads me to believe ISTJ. With Slipknot you can kind of reverse the structure of things: if someone enjoyed being on tour more often, you could imagine they'd more likely be an E, but he's hiding behind a mask, and I've seen an interview where he claims he gets nervous before shows.
> 
> ...


What are you still in high school? Who gives a shit what I listen to? If you must know, I was just on youtube looking through some interview videos and ran across this one in the, "Related Videos" list and thought, "Huh, never seen an interview with a Slipknot member before. Let's check it out." While watching it, I thought, "This guy acts the exact same as this other guy I know, I wonder what type he is." Like I said, nothing to do with the band.

And I couldn't give less of a shit whether you like them or not...listen to whatever the fuck you want. It's your fucking life not mine. Just don't fucking barge in to my shit and start throwing your bullshit opinions and assumptions at me. I listen to everything, mainstream and underground...just about every genre, from classical, to rap, to metal...whatever the fuck I happen to like. And while I do appreciate the fact you replied relevantly to this thread, I don't appreciate your visitor message...and all I'm gonna ask is that you kindly fuck off.


----------



## mental blockstack (Dec 15, 2011)

What about all the Slipknot members?

People seem to think Corey is ENFP. Something about Joey seems ISFP. Sid too.
Clown seems really interesting. Not sure on his type. INxP/INFJ?

Paul might have been ESxP.
Mick's gotta be IxTJ, or slight possibility of ISxP.

Jim- xxTJ or xSTP
Craig- xxxx (ISTP?)

Better interview of Chris Fehn: 



ISFJ was a decent guess, could also be an SP or NF type.

The entire band and its members, generally give off an SP/NF vibe.


----------

